# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  در رابطه ارتباط کاربر با پست ها

## 680100

با سلام
روز بخیر

سریع میرم سر اصل مطلب
من تازه آمدم سمت مانگو ...

یه وب سرویس دارم می نویسم که کاربر ثبت نام میکنه و لاگین میکنه
حالا میخواد پست بزاره
با پست گذاشتن هم مشکلی ندارم ، فقط مشکل اینجاست که چطوری باید بفهمونم که این پست مربوط به کدام کاربره
چون بحث noSql هست یکم گیج شدم

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید یا مثالی در این رابطه بفرمایید

----------


## 680100

ممنون که انقدر پیگیر سوالاات هستید  :لبخند:

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

خوب شما اول باید طراحی خودتون رو مشخص کنید. برای مثال اینکه وب سرویس شما برای پست گذاشتن شامل چه پارامترهایی است؟ دیتابیس شما به خودی خود مشکلی برای واکشی اطلاعات نداره. اینکه چه اطلاعاتی رو ذخیره میکنید باید مشخص باشه

----------

